# Duck Lease Info for 2015/2016



## mbc1188 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am looking to join a lease for the 2015/2016 season. Could anyone could give some up to date information/opinions/experiences with the following clubs? Or possible leads on other quality clubs.

Riceland Waterfowl Club
Texas Duck Ranch 
Blessing Hunting Club


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I was on BHC a couple of years ago. I only hunted a couple of times. Can't speak to current results, but I'm sure chuck is still a good guy, straight shooter! 

I Understand they gained several ponds last year that were formerly part of Thunderbird. Great ponds in the past, I'm curious how that worked out with the changing water situation down there. There are good numbers of ponds and the area is prime. Look them up on Facebook or search for chuckwagon here. Definitely worth a conversation. 

I've hunted at duck ranches a couple of times, but not a member. I have several friends who are current or former members. first, when right they kill a lot of ducks, at least on several of the ponds. It is small, 6-7 groups hunting in 1000 or so acres, so shot flares are worse there than at other places. War zone in a busy Saturday. The ponds I hunted had concrete pit blinds that were deafeningly loud when shooting. Hated that. They have real water issues from what I'm told from former members. The manager Jim doesn't have a sterling reputation but I don't know the man. One friend I hunt with regularly has nothing good at all to say, another has few complaints. 

Few groups kill more birds than Thunderbird hunting club, but it's a bit more $ than the first couple you mentioned. 
Good luck to ya!


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd like to hear reports from those that hunted in any of the clubs. I'm going to join one for next year. Just don't know which one.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Gap said:


> Few groups kill more birds than Thunderbird hunting club, but it's a bit more $ than the first couple you mentioned.
> Good luck to ya!


Not cheap. Plus, if you are in H-town, the drive. Holy sh-ite. The only way you can do that place is stay at their camp or prepare your anus for a lot of windshield time.


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am hunting blessing hunting club this year. Overall it has been a pretty good season. Always had water and if my beretta would shoot straight I probably would have killed a few more ducks. They are going to all group membership for next year. Otherwise I would be trying to pay my deposit already. If any body knows of a club were a individual can hunt be himself or with his own guest please let me know. Just not crazy about the whole group deal or having a blind filled with a bunch of different people.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hunting by yourself*

I don't mean to pick on anybody but there is no way for individuals to hunt by themselves on a group lease very often. If you have 20 ponds for instance and 8 hunters on any given day, the entire hunting club would be at an advantage to split the 8 on 2 ponds than burn 5-8 ponds so people can hunt by themselves. You have to rest ponds to have ducks.
I'm not a member of BHC but just making a point for all club members. Ponds are extremely expensive these days, most between 10-15 thousand dollars.
Again not trying to pick on anybody just trying to let some of you understand duck hunting and dollars.

Sammy


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

paulb1184 said:


> . If any body knows of a club were a individual can hunt be himself or with his own guest please let me know. Just not crazy about the whole group deal or having a blind filled with a bunch of different people.


 It's called public. No outfitter that has anything decent is going to turn 1 person loose on a prime pond.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

paulb1184 said:


> I am hunting blessing hunting club this year. Overall it has been a pretty good season. Always had water and if my beretta would shoot straight I probably would have killed a few more ducks. They are going to all group membership for next year. Otherwise I would be trying to pay my deposit already. If any body knows of a club were a individual can hunt be himself or with his own guest please let me know. Just not crazy about the whole group deal or having a blind filled with a bunch of different people.


We had close to 700 acres of water on our ponds this season. It took over 1000 acre feet of water to pump those. You were made aware of that as well as all members were.

As Sammy said, water is not cheap. Pumping is not cheap. The math no longer figured on the club being able to afford to support individual members without paying thousands per gun. The club has to be able to function and we like to keep memberships reasonable, hence the change to groups.

We had an absolute fantastic season. Having our own proprietary water source, along with a ton of no-till crop, held a large number of birds for us all season. We have duck numbers right now that would rival the start of most seasons for us. Goose numbers on our farms were better than I have seen in 10-15 years.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

What if a guy buys him a group spot. Would he be able to hunt by himself. If not, why not? He would be out quicker than a group of yahoo's that can't hit anything?


----------



## s.crawfish (Nov 20, 2014)

We pay 10k. Two groups but we have 6 private ponds @ 10 acres each


----------



## Kyle_LMC (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone have experience with Coastal Prairie Outdoors?


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

DUKFVR said:


> What if a guy buys him a group spot. Would he be able to hunt by himself. If not, why not? He would be out quicker than a group of yahoo's that can't hit anything?


Yes...and i will have a few that will do just that.


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

For the record Mr. Chuck I was not knocking the club at all. I actually said we had water all year long on every pond I hunted. Also I'm not a idiot and understand the money part and how a group type of deal makes for sense for a club compared to a individual. I simply said I wish things didn't have to change. Nothing more. I know the only options for me to hunt the way I was able to this year is to 1 hunt public land or 2 buy a group membership which is more then likely the path I will take. No reason for harsh feelings the guy wanted information on the club and I gave him some from a current member.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

s.crawfish said:


> We pay 10k. Two groups but we have 6 private ponds @ 10 acres each


And I still can't get an invite


----------



## s.crawfish (Nov 20, 2014)

dbarham said:


> And I still can't get an invite


Man I hunted four times this year and that was it. It was not a very good season for us. We can go pop a hog and next year I'll get you in there.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

s.crawfish said:


> Man I hunted four times this year and that was it. It was not a very good season for us. We can go pop a hog and next year I'll get you in there.


K


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> And I still can't get an invite


I invited you and you never show up. :headknock


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I invited you and you never show up. :headknock


I'm a week day sportsman!
When did u get outta camp anyway?


----------

